# RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern



## Dyfcom (6. April 2014)

*RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*

Hey,

mein Corsair Vengeance Pro Arbeitsspeicher läuft mit 1333MHz in meinem ASUS Maximus VI Gene (C2) Mainboard, aber ich möchte die vollen 2133MHz oder etwas weniger Nutzen, wie und wo stelle ich dieses ein? Kenne mich mit diesem BIOS nicht aus 

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (6. April 2014)

*AW: RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*

Im BIOS auf AI_TWEAKER tab. Dann oben auf D.O.C.P stellen oder manuell. Dann kannst die Speicherfrequenz und andere DRAM Einstellungen ändern.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (6. April 2014)

*AW: RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*

Wenn du auf D.O.C.P. stellst, solltest du die Spannungen für CPU, NB und Co in Ruhe lassen, da das Board dann alles automatisch regeln will. Kann sonst zu direkten Abstürzen oder Ausschalten vom System führen, wie ich bei mir gemerkt habe.
Wenn du (z.B. für OC) an den Spannungen was ändern willst, dann vorher auf Manuell stellen - gilt auch für´s undervolten.


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2014)

*AW: RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*

im Bios unter "AI overclock Tuner " XMP anwählen 


das ist alles 

Kannst du mal ein CPU-z von CPU-z /Memory und CPU-z /SPD posten ?


----------



## Dyfcom (6. April 2014)

*AW: RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*



True Monkey schrieb:


> im Bios unter "AI overclock Tuner " XMP anwählen
> 
> 
> das ist alles
> ...



Hoffe hab alle


----------



## CL4P-TP (6. April 2014)

Ok, der RAM rennt imner noch mit 1333 Mhz.

Stell mal die Timings manuell ein.


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2014)

*AW: RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*

Kannst du unter  "AI Overclock Tuner " XMP nicht anwählen ?

 Ich habe hier nur das Gene V und das Extreme IV /VI und habe angenommen das es bei deinem Board ebenso ist


----------



## Dyfcom (6. April 2014)

*AW: RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Kannst du unter  "AI Overclock Tuner " XMP nicht anwählen ?
> 
> Ich habe hier nur das Gene V und das Extreme IV /VI und habe angenommen das es bei deinem Board ebenso ist


 
Hätte es auch Speichern sollen *facepalm*


----------



## Dyfcom (6. April 2014)

*AW: RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*



True Monkey schrieb:


> im Bios unter "AI overclock Tuner " XMP anwählen
> 
> 
> das ist alles
> ...


 
Jetzt aber

Die DRAM Frequenz ist deutlich höher geworden


----------



## True Monkey (6. April 2014)

*AW: RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*

^^Soweit passt alles 


 Aber deine rams könnten auch 1T was XMP wohl nicht richtig übernommen hat .
 Das könntest du auch noch manuell ändern allerdings bringt das außer in Benchmarks nicht viel und ist meist instabiler.

 Von daher lass es wie es ist


----------



## Dyfcom (6. April 2014)

*AW: RAM Takt in ASUS Bios ändern*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Soweit passt alles
> 
> 
> Aber deine rams könnten auch 1T was XMP wohl nicht richtig übernommen hat .
> ...


 
okay. weiß zwar nicht was 1T ist aber gut ^^ hab mich damit noch nie beschäftigt


----------

